# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال وب آذین

## amingifts

*روش های کسب در آمد از وب سایت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال به چند صورت می باشد**.*
*دریافت کارمزد در بازار سریع**:*
در بازار معاملاتی سریع و یا همان بازار تومانی شما با توجه به پنل مدیریتی که در دسترستان قرار دارد میتوانید کامزد این معاملات را تعیین کنید.
کامزد این معاملات به صورت مجزا قابلیت تعیین بر روی تتر و یا سایر ارزها (مثل بیت کوین ، اتریوم …) را دارد.
*دریافت کارمزد در بازار معاملاتی حرفه ای (ترید)**.*
شما با این سامانه قابلیت راه اندازی سایتی مشابه بایننس ، کوکوین ،کوینکس و … را دارید و میتوانید بازارهای تتری (بر پایه تتر) را ایجاد کنید.
جذابیت خرید و فروش در این بازار ها بسیار زیاد و تعداد معاملات معمولا قابل توجه می باشد. که شما با دریافت کارمزد از این معاملات کارمزد قابل توجهی را دریافت خواهید کرد.
*روش بعدی کسب درآمد از این سامانه عضویت** vip* *و حالت سیگال دهی می باشد**.*
در این روش شما از کاربران برای دریافت اخبار و سیگنال های vip به صورت ماهیانه ، سالیانه  و … حق عضویت دریافت میکنید.
که تمامی پکیج ها توسط شما قابلیت ثبت و ویرایش را دارند.

*انواع طراحی سایت ارز دیجیتال*

نمونه هایی که با این سامانه قابلیت راه اندازی دارد به شرح زیر می باشد.
*راه اندازی صرافی** otc:*
خرید و فروش otc به نوعی از خرید و فروش گفته می شود که کارگزار یک سمت معامله می باشد و در خواست های خرید و فروش کاربران توسط کارگزار انجام می گردد.
در این اسکریپت صرافی otc همان معاملات تومانی می باشد که در این روش کاربر ارز را از شما خریداری و یا به شما می فروشد.
در سامانه otc شما یک طرف معامله هستید و ارز کاربر را به تومان و یا تومان کاربر را به ارز دیجیتال تبدیل می کنید.
*راه اندازی صرافی** p2p:*
خرید و فروش کریپتو در بازار P2P برخلاف صرافی‌های سنتی دو طرفه می باشد.
معاملات همتا به همتا (P2P) نوعی روش مبادله ارزهای دیجیتال است که به معامله گران اجازه می دهد بدون نیاز به شخص ثالث برای تسهیل تراکنش ها، مستقیماً با یکدیگر معامله کنند.
*تکنولوژی های استفاده شده*
جهت راه اندازی *اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال* بسته به مکان از زبان ها و فریمورک های متفاوتی استفاده شده که به شرح زیر می باشد.
زبان برنامه نویسی p2p با فریمورک قدرتمند لاراول.
Node js
Vuejs
Socket io
Redis
Livewire
Javascript
Jquery

----------


## amingifts

راه اندازی *اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال*
جهت دریافت مشاوره رایگان با کارشناسان ما در ارتباط باشید.
تلفن ثابت: 03136261556 الی 7
همراه: 09109909006 الی 7
واتس آپ : 09109909006
تلگرام https://t.me/webazin1

----------

